# Making CuttleBone Safe??



## Pleco07 (Aug 15, 2007)

I bought a load of cuttlefish bone from ebay the other day. I know I should of asked if it was clean/salt free but i didnt think of it at the time and now i cant get hold of the seller.

So im now sitting here with 1500g of cuttle that im unsure of.

Whats the best way to clean it myself, so its safe for the snails?


----------



## Guest (May 14, 2009)

Erm, is it likely to be dirty? I've used cuttlefish for years with a variety of different animals and I've never washed a single piece.


----------



## Pleco07 (Aug 15, 2007)

When you buy it in petshops and stuff its generally fine. Its more the salt content that im worried about, Cuttlefish are marine creatures after all. They are probably ok but until i can get hold of seller, i just wondered if any one knew the best way to wash them. would soaking be ok or is there more to it?


----------



## axorozzas (Aug 16, 2008)

I have snails and collect my cuttlefish straight off the beach.
Just rinse it under a cold tap and rub the soft side with your fingers. That way the salty outer layer rubs off.

Don't soak them. Calcium dissolves in water so they will disintegrate. 

Still I wouldn't be too worried.My biology teacher, who has tonnes of snails said that a little salt is OK for them and actually beneficial. It's only if you put salt *on* them or feed them very salty food that there is a problem (though obviously you'd never want to do either!)


----------

